# Golf in algarve



## richiebrady2k9 (6 mo ago)

Hi. 
Family holiday in Aug. 3 of us POSSIBLY may have a round of golf....... How do you get on without shoes. Not going to take shoes in luggage for 1 round of golf. Looking at Vilamoura. TIA


----------



## richard_t100 (6 mo ago)

richiebrady2k9 said:


> Hi. Family holiday in Aug. 3 of us POSSIBLY may have a round of golf....... How do you get on without shoes. Not going to take shoes in luggage for 1 round of golf. Looking at Vilamoura. TIA


 I don't know what dates you're looking at but I'm involved in a charity golf tournament at Monte Rei (east Algarve) on 26th August. €195 for breakfast, buggy, golf, drinks, lunch and prizes. It's a great deal. We are nearing capacity so no guarantees but if it sounds interesting go to Golf Registration 2022 – Rotary Club Estoi Palace International I can't answer your question about shoes as I'm not a golfer myself.


----------

